# Looking for work



## robiros (Sep 23, 2009)

Good Afternoon,

I'm in the process of looking for employment as an entry level in my field as a Medical Coder/Biller, does anyone know of any positions available. Please assist. I'm a good worker and eager to learn.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 23, 2009)

*Where?*

We have a hiring freeze at my workplace, so no opportunities here ... but 

It would help if you told us the general area of the country (city AND state) where you are looking to work.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Isabelmb (Sep 23, 2009)

*same boat*

I'm too desperately looking for a job. Nobody wants to give us a chance. I want to get back to work so that I don't loose the little experience I have. I live in Schaumburg, Il about 30 from Chicago.


----------

